# Heavy duty tool chest for lathe stand?



## kb58 (Feb 25, 2019)

I see various lathe stands going for $300-600. For what they are, unless they have a brake pedal for the lathe it's intended for, they seem like a big waste of space. Sure, most have one or two doors, which are only good for chucks and supports.

I was in Home Depot yesterday and saw their higher end work benches/tool boxes. Yes, they're more than $600, BUT, they have many heavy duty drawers, and a serious top that could  likely support any reasonably-sized lathe. I'm considering this route because I'm very space limited and need all the storage space I can find. I've had this old Grizzle 12x36 lathe for decades and only realized recently just how much wasted space its stand uses.


----------



## MarkDavis (Feb 26, 2019)

Home depot work bench sure makes sense to me. 
This is what my PM 12X28 fits real nicely on.








						RMI Tool Chest KTC4355DG | 44"H x 55"W x 23"D
					

Kodiak KTC4355 Tool Storage with warranty. Tool Chest with heavy-duty steel body and handle.




					rhinosafe.com
				



I'm, 6'2" tall, the lathe was hard to reach until I took the included feet off, with the wheels on, it was way to high. 
The chest is very heavy duty, with lots of storage. weighs 500 lbs.
 A local farm and ranch supply store had it on the floor and sold it new for 599. The price on the web site includes delivery. With sufficient fudge factor to get it to inconvenient locations.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 26, 2019)

Taking the wheels off will also give you a lot more sturdy mounting.


----------



## Aaron_W (Feb 26, 2019)

Look at the Harbor Freight US General boxes too. They are a little more expensive than the Husky boxes, but they are built stouter and can hold twice the weight. It isn't often that Harbor Freight and quality are used in the same sentence, but this is one of those exceptions.


----------



## 7milesup (Mar 2, 2019)

Agree about the Harbor Freight boxes.  It makes my skin crawl to walk into that place but their US General Pro (Pro is the key word here) are built very well and beat most of the other toolbox companies, at least for the money.


----------



## Superburban (Mar 2, 2019)

7milesup said:


> Agree about the Harbor Freight boxes.  It makes my skin crawl to walk into that place


Why? At least they do not try to hide the quality, or pressure you to buy.

I still remember when Walmart was all made in USA, and pro union.


----------



## 7milesup (Mar 2, 2019)

Superburban said:


> Why? At least they do not try to hide the quality, or pressure you to buy.
> 
> I still remember when Walmart was all made in USA, and pro union.



Why?  Because the vast majority of that place is cheap chinese crap.  Not sure what place you are referring to about being pressured to buy.  Heck, the last time I was in HF I had to take time out to explain to a sales associate what a particular item I was looking for does.  I have no problem doing that, it was just rather humorous although kudos to the guy for wanting to learn.

If it has a cord on it, I will not buy it at HF.  Some of their "dumb steel" is OK, like their C-clamps are just as good as the next store with Chinese junk.

[Dabber] Comment was removed due to Rule 12.


----------



## Superburban (Mar 2, 2019)

Yes, HF. I'm not a fan, but do find it interesting, that HF's quality has been going up, while most other makers are going down. Wonder if they will high five each other as they pass?


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 2, 2019)

I think the tool chest as a lathe stand is a great idea. My lathe is on a very sturdy old retail counter that came with my old shop, it has room for storage but it's not great for storage because it's hard to use the back of the shelves. I'm going to look into it....

As for HF, I worked for them back in the early 2000's. Some of their stuff isn't great but they have local stores where you can return it without paying for shipping if it doesn't work out for you. They pretty much stand by their products and have steadily improved tools like their welders and toolboxes. They actually treat their workers fairly well and are pretty much the only dedicated tool stores around.

They also actively support trades education in the US which is pretty cool IMHO.


----------



## mickri (Mar 2, 2019)

Get yourself an old metal desk. 




 They are really heavy.  They had some at the auction I was at yesterday and they sold for $5.00.  At first there was absolutely no interest.  So the auctioneer asked if anybody would haul it away.  Several people said they would haul it away.  Then he asked what am I bid for the right to haul the desk away.  He got a bid of $2.50 and then $5.  There were some old solid wood desks that also sold in the $5 to $10 range.  They have multiple drawers and you could put a shelf or two in the footwell area for more storage.  Some even have leveling feet on the legs.


----------



## Superburban (Mar 3, 2019)

mickri said:


> Get yourself an old metal desk.


 Good point. I have used several LSD's (Large Steel Desks), for many workbenches over the years. My Rung Fu, currently sits on an LSD, that I took the top and the middle drawer off, and then bolted the two drawer sections together. Cut the top down, and bolted it back together. So now, it is about 3' by 3' or so.  You can't beat them for strength, and price.


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 3, 2019)

Love the old metal desk if that works for you. There’s at least some storage and you can pretty much get them cheap or free anywhere in the US. 

It wouldn’t really work for me with my current lathe though since I am 6’3”, the counter my lathe is on is just the right height. 

But, I do have a fetish for industrial type furniture. My basement workbench is a lovely old  Steelcase work table from General Motors.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 3, 2019)

Those desks are commonly known as tanker desks. They've become pretty desirable, and fetch very good money in the right circles. I have one that came with the house I bought next door, and it will be going somewhere yet to be determined in the new shop. Mike
 Some examples:  https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=tanker+desks


----------



## Cadillac STS (Mar 3, 2019)

I didn't know those tanker desks came apart so easy.  Might be a good item to look out for for low price.  Stack them maybe to make tool boxes.  They even have a pull out shelf on top of each set of drawers.  Built extremely heavy and solid so good for machine bases too.


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 3, 2019)

I bought a blueprint file for my shop. Lots of very shallow drawers perfect for tooling and measuring tools.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 4, 2019)

The weak point in the tanker desks, or at least in those made like the one in the first photo, are the legs.  I would judge the part sitting on the legs as probably OK but not the legs.  They would need to be replaced by something like a box frame made of steel angle, or rather by two of them.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Mar 5, 2019)

wa5cab said:


> The weak point in the tanker desks, or at least in those made like the one in the first photo, are the legs.  I would judge the part sitting on the legs as probably OK but not the legs.  They would need to be replaced by something like a box frame made of steel angle, or rather by two of them.



It may look like the legs are weak but with experience the whole thing is extremely stable and unmoveable. You wouldn’t think twice about hopping up on top to change a lightbulb. For holding up a machine it would be best to try it as it is, maybe bolster if found weak.  Built to last forever but just out of style over the years.

Fun fact:  One of those Steelcase desks was used for the Japanese to sign surrender on that battleship to end WWII.

Lots of them here in West Michigan where they were made..


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 5, 2019)

Superburban said:


> Yes, HF. I'm not a fan, but do find it interesting, that HF's quality has been going up, while most other makers are going down. Wonder if they will high five each other as they pass?


HF's stock has been changing too. Most of their machine tools and sheetmetal tools are going away and are available under different names like Kaka (what were they thinking?) and for much higher prices. Sometimes double in the case of the 3in1 shear/brake/roller. 

Early on I bought my Waterloo toolbox at HF in the early 80's before they started carrying their own brand. Even the SnapOn man couldn't make fun of my Waterloo because they weighed the same and were rated the same for 1/5 the price. 

Those tanker desks are all over CL here, some free. Also see a lot of Craftsman tool bench with HD drawers and storage cab. Picked one up for $100 in good shape and has been perfect for my 9x20. But probably not for much bigger lathe and I'm short so it's the right height for me.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Mar 19, 2019)

C-Bag said:


> HF's stock has been changing too. Most their machine tools and sheetmetal tools going away, available under *different names like Kaka *(what were they thinking?) and for much higher prices.


*KaKa*. Lol. Well 'K' isn't 'C'; or cuz El Torito Poopoo hadn't been thought of.
Not first time a name was not right for a certain market. Apparently the Chevy 'Nova' didn't cut it in Hispanic regions....means 'won't run'.
Lol. I know a couple electric blue 66 and 67's that sure do. 9.80's qualify as running, right? 
And probably IMNSHO, the single most beautiful silhouette a compact car ever had, no?
Admittedly, I have a KaKa #70 bender. Tool itself is stout and bends unexpectedly well. No wonder, it's a revamp of the PEXTO. 
Once I remedied the wimpy swing and material stops, that baby bends!


----------



## kb58 (Mar 19, 2019)

Okay.


----------



## rwm (Mar 19, 2019)

Too funny. I just did this with a steelcase desk. They are very sturdy and come apart into nice modular units.







Robert


----------



## mickri (Mar 19, 2019)

I recently picked a bunch of 3 drawer cabinets for stands for my drill presses, grinders and other stuff.  They work great and come with wheels.  I will have to take some pictures with the stuff mounted on the cabinets


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 19, 2019)

rwm said:


> Too funny. I just did this with a steelcase desk. They are very sturdy and come apart into nice modular units.
> 
> View attachment 290827
> 
> ...


I've moved several of those desks. Never knew what they were called and never thought by how heavy they were they came apart easy. Of course this would come up now that I'm flush with 3 drawer cabinets! I swear I used to see those all the time on CL for free or next to nothing.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Mar 20, 2019)

They are cheap cause they're plentiful. 
Time to get rid of it, cheap cause they are heavy. 
Few know they can be broken down, other than office moving personnel. Big wooden pedestal desks, same thing!


----------



## hman (Mar 20, 2019)

Just looked on Craigs.  Ding blasted things are between $150 and $300 around here and Tucson.  Fooey!

UPDATE - I'd used the search term "tanker desk."  Tried later (see post #30) with "steel desk" and found some at much more reasonable prices.


----------



## kb58 (Mar 20, 2019)

Just checked Craigslist and there's only one steel case desk... For $500.


----------



## mickri (Mar 20, 2019)

Here are some








						Steelcase desk
					

Vintage steelcase desk. Tan. All Drawers work well. Some marks no dents. original owner. clean condition



					fresno.craigslist.org
				











						Desk
					

Very stern, all-metal, heavy desk. This thing can last you forever. It simly doesnt fit in my little office anymore. All you see are scratches but they are purely cosmetic. Firm on the price. I dont...



					fresno.craigslist.org
				











						Metal Desk.
					

"Machine age" desk from the late 1940s. Printer cabinet with lift up platform. Very heavy. machine age. not mid century. kind of art deco. Industrial.



					visalia.craigslist.org
				











						TULARE COUNTY SURPLUS FURNITURE SALE!!! (FRIDAYS ONLY)
					

Check out the Tulare County Surplus Store FRIDAY 3/15/19 from 8:00 AM - 2:00 PM for some great deals on lightly used office and home furniture. (DON'T FORGET, WE ALSO HAVE COMPUTERS, PRINTERS,...



					visalia.craigslist.org
				











						Office Desk File Cabinet Chairs
					

Metal Desk, Legal File Cabinet, 2 Matching Chairs. All must go as a set.



					bakersfield.craigslist.org
				











						Tanker desk
					

Large metal desk with wood look Formica top. Great condition. Built to last forever! Mid century modern. Large work surface. Would be great for sewing, crafts, and work! 67 1/2”x35 1/2”x32”tall $30



					slo.craigslist.org
				











						Desk - business - steel
					

Large steel business desk. Been in storage and never used. Drawers on both sides, locking middle drawer with keys.



					slo.craigslist.org


----------



## rwm (Mar 20, 2019)

Also check Facebook marketplace. I bought 3 desks and I have not paid over $50.
Robert


----------



## Aaron_W (Mar 20, 2019)

kb58 said:


> Just checked Craigslist and there's only one steel case desk... For $500.



They are probably becoming cool again to the same people who are buying the cast iron lathe legs and VHS tapes.


----------



## hman (Mar 20, 2019)

OK, I goofed.  The search term I used when I previously posted was "tanker desk."  Tried again with "steel desk."  Same kind of desks, much more reasonably priced!  Here's an example:








						Steel Desk And Table
					

Heavy Duty Steel desk and matching steel table . Both measure 61 long by 31 wide and are 29 tall. I'm in East Mesa and can be reached at 48O 739 Ate Ate 43 (text or call). $15 for the desk $20 for...



					phoenix.craigslist.org


----------



## rwm (Mar 20, 2019)

IMO The Steel case brand is the one you should look for. They are well made and you can replace the O rings on the drawers to make them slide correctly. They should have the word STEELCASE stamped on the inside sidewall of each drawer.
I have one desk that looks like a Steelcase but is made by Artmetal. It is not of the same quality.
Robert


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Mar 20, 2019)

The phenomenon of cost, of auctions in general, hinges on object names searchers and sellers use. When something gets a popular 'tag' [ie] 'tanker desk' , adding more sets of bidders and probably inflates the price. Value between 'steel desk' and 'tanker desk' identical; but one is trendy!


----------



## Manderioli (Mar 21, 2019)

Home Depot is about to have a Spring Black Friday Sale where the Husky tool boxes should be going on sale. I picked up a 46"x24" last year for $250 and then built a 1"x1" tube frame around the tool box.

It was well worth the effort to build a custom lathe stand.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Mar 21, 2019)

Manderioli said:


> Home Depot is about to have a Spring Black Friday Sale where the Husky tool boxes should be going on sale. I picked up a 46"x24" last year for $250 and then built a 1"x1" tube frame around the tool box.
> 
> It was well worth the effort to build a custom lathe stand.


Best solution for bench machine, suitable frame around dense storage. 
1] Don't make frame perpendicular, invites harmonics. 
2] Leave room to extract box whilst full, otherwise moving day gets added headaches.


----------



## hman (Mar 21, 2019)

"1] Don't make frame perpendicular, invites harmonics."  Shucks ... the way I weld, I guess nothing I've built will ever be harmonic


----------



## Bamban (Mar 21, 2019)

Toolmaker51 said:


> 1] Don't make frame perpendicular, invites harmonics.



Could you please help me this statement? I am contemplating on modifying the OEM stand/base on my old 1236 lathe.

Thanks.


----------



## cjtoombs (Mar 21, 2019)

I bought a HF 60" toolbox for the base for my 12" Craftsman Lathe.  I took the wheels off and built a low profile subframe with outrigger leveling casters.  This dropped the surface about 6 inches to a resonable height.  I added a steel surface for the lathe to sit on and a backsplash, it has been a very good stand so far.  Very solid with lots of storage.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Mar 21, 2019)

Bamban said:


> Could you please help me this statement? I am contemplating on modifying the OEM stand/base on my old 1236 lathe.
> 
> Thanks.


1] Don't make frame perpendicular, invites harmonics. 
Like a tuning fork,  connected frame members can resonate, audibly or physical movement. Successfully dampened, eliminates [or lowers out of range] ability to vibrate. 
Assuming you'll build with square tubing, dampening is achieved by; increasing thickness, decreasing length, filling with oil soaked sand, asymmetric bracing, splay the vertical legs [like triangulating]. That puts one side in compression other gains tension. A tie-rod of all thread can produce same effect. Ever shake a thin sheet of metal? Sounds like thunder until 2 small creases [quilting] are pressed in across corners. A larger sheet gets additional quilting. How about a bell; strike and it rings, stopping when barely touched. . .depending on size of bell! 
Or you use a bigger finger. Lol.


----------



## silverchips (Jun 26, 2019)

mickri said:


> Get yourself an old metal desk.



+++++1

When looking for one, I strongly suggest finding one made by "Yawman and Erbe" or " The General Fireproofing Company ", they look the same as others but the level of quality is very high and with heavy gauge frame that are good bases for lathes and other machines if the height is good for you.
The ball bearing slides on the drawers rival older versions of Lista's and Vidmar, you can pack them with tooling. Collectors pay good money for them but they get they get mixed in (lost) all the time with cheap metal desk's and like what others said if you have a strong back and $5 then Bob's your Uncle otherwise it could be found for $700++ in the Gucci retro used furniture store that your daughter likes.

The Yawman and Erbe's especially can command a big price. TIP: Keep an eye out in Craigslist free section, in my area 1 or 2+ a week come up for free. Last pic below is a nice one that just came up for free.

Like earlier posted, take the top off and fill the legs up with sand and oil (or lead shot), it really helps solidify them and reduces vibrations. Blacksmiths do this all time for there anvils and vise post's.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Jun 26, 2019)

Bamban said:


> Could you please help me this statement? I am contemplating on modifying the OEM stand/base on my old 1236 lathe.
> 
> Thanks.


My recommendation is about cutting and fabricating a frame of tubing [square, rectangular or round]. 
"Splay" the legs so upper plane is smaller than footprint. At least two pair, say right side and back, should also be braced diagonally. The box form of a heavy desk should dampen fairly well too. It seems like one of those awfully big for a small machine, the back will collect chips or bad storage. A back-stop would fix that and make both sides useful. They are often called 'tanker desks'.
Finally, what ever form the lathe stand takes, provide leveling screws and thin dampening like felt or hard rubber.
Took a look at local craigslist. Right now 15 "heavy steel desk" listings appear. One or two are right variety - rounded corners and means of assembly not readily apparent -. The others are sheet metal panels screwed to 3/4" square vertical tubing legs; the chief stiffening is via the pressed wood top, which ceases once a substantial load is placed. Also, places legs at the corners - the top will bend even easier. 
Smaller 'tankers' have the legs outside the drawer sections, the bigger have short legs under the drawer sections that triangulate loads very well.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Jun 27, 2019)

I'm 'always' on the lookout for steel desks; on intermittent basis if that makes any sense. The typical ad's make a point concerning ponderous weight and you'll need 2-3 he-men to load and cart away.  Sh*t. Guys I know are wimpy cubicle monkeys, not worth bothering for assistance.
Well I'm old and have been for a long time.  Can get one of these on my tilt trailer alone. Jack one end for two furniture flat dollys, block the casters.
Jack other end for 1, [that is ONE!] dolly and push it to trailer. I use a 2-speed boat winch hooked to strap under top in the footwell. Crank crank squeak squeak, over a oak threshold for the angle-iron of trailer bed and here she is. 
If things like this are inside a house, or near easily damaged property getting it accessible is the OWNERS job, not the buyer.


----------



## Superburban (Jun 27, 2019)

I just stand them on end, and use a hand truck, from the top side.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Jul 1, 2019)

Standing them up is logical; somehow getting them back down is tough for me.


----------



## pstemari (Aug 23, 2019)

The old Atlas lathe that I had I came with a custom bench made from three US general side cabinets, set on a welded angle iron frame with industrial casters, and then a butcher block top put on top and bolted on with some oddball clamps. The whole thing was actually quite nice; I really regretted getting rid of it when I sold the lathe, but the new lathe has integrated cast iron pedestals. 

The best thing about the three cabinet setup was that you could store things close to where they actually were used on the machine. The left cabinet could take all of your headstock accessories, such as chuck keys, jaws, dead centers, lathe dogs, and drive plates. The center cabinet could take all of the items used with the tool post and saddle, such as insert tooling and inserts. Finally, the right hand cabinet could take all the tailstock accessories such as live and dead centers, center drills, and drill chucks.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

